# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Looking to swap or sell

## andyanimal31

We have a bare mission craze 2.
Would like to swap  plus cash your way for a Mathews or Hoyt bow.
For the Hoyt, a number 2 cam is what we are after and the Matthews it doesn't matter as can change cams.
2010 and up.
Also is there a nz archery forum I can get on to post this thread?
Cheers Andy
0274495176

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

> We have a bare mission craze 2.
> Would like to swap  plus cash your way for a Mathews or Hoyt bow.
> For the Hoyt, a number 2 cam is what we are after and the Matthews it doesn't matter as can change cams.
> 2010 and up.
> Also is there a nz archery forum I can get on to post this thread?
> Cheers Andy
> 0274495176
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Any one got any thing?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulosurfer

I have a Bowtech Carbon riser Icon I would consider parting with for the right price. Top end bows are quite difficult to source in this part of the world! The bow is fully kitted for hunting. Plano Case, carbon express mayhem arrows, octane quiver and stabilizer and upgraded HHA optimizer sliding single pin sights and a trophy taker smack down pro drop away rest. I also have a mobile bow press and a fletching jig Ive toured with parting with... all pretty premium pieces a hard to source in NZ. Let me know and if theres any interest and Ill send pics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

